# 120cm - The Crypt Eternal (preview)



## George Farmer (13 Mar 2009)

I've just finished the final photo shoot from my 120cm, 370 litre layout.





















You can see the step-by-step in the April '09 PFK.

I'm really happy with final result.  It's been the lowest maintenance set up I've had too - 1wpg, non-CO2, crypt-only.  10-20% water change every 10-14 days.  Just watchin' it grow since last October.

I'm entering it into the IAPLC 2009, so fingers crossed for a good result!


----------



## Luketendo (13 Mar 2009)

*Re: 120cm, 370 litre preview*

Just what I've been looking for!

I'm assuming the April edition is out really soon? I'm a subscriber too.


----------



## George Farmer (13 Mar 2009)

*Re: 120cm, 370 litre preview*



			
				Luketendo said:
			
		

> Just what I've been looking for!
> 
> I'm assuming the April edition is out really soon? I'm a subscriber too.


General release is 18th March, so subscribers will get it a bit earlier - maybe even tomorrow...


----------



## Mark Green (13 Mar 2009)

*Re: 120cm, 370 litre preview*

Would be nice to see the scape in full - will just have to wait like every one else   

This Picture reminds me of walking in the wood's in the Autumn bracken   

Always a pleasure

Mark


----------



## Simon D (13 Mar 2009)

*Re: 120cm, 370 litre preview*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> General release is 18th March, so subscribers will get it a bit earlier - maybe even tomorrow...


I'm waiting at the door, poor postman is going to get his hand ripped off!!!


----------



## Mark Evans (14 Mar 2009)

*Re: 120cm, 370 litre preview*

your such a tease george   

how did you photograph it in the end?


----------



## aaronnorth (14 Mar 2009)

*Re: 120cm, 370 litre preview*

i got my PFK today, and your tank looks AWESOME even though it was just planted. It should do very well in any contest IMO. Great scape.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (14 Mar 2009)

*Re: 120cm, 370 litre preview*

I got my PFK today aswell. 

I didn't expect it to look like it does, but it looks amazing! The photo you posted here looks a lot more mature, it'd be nice to see some more recent photos.


----------



## George Farmer (14 Mar 2009)

*Re: 120cm, 370 litre preview*

Thanks, guys.

I've got my PFK too.  Came out pretty well in the repro, so I'm happy with that!

Mark - I removed the equipment and black background, put 8 x T5 above it, f/22, 1/30th sec, ISO 100.  Converted from RAW to jpeg using Lightroom 2.  No Photoshop.  Surprisingly easy to be honest.


----------



## jay (14 Mar 2009)

*Re: 120cm, 370 litre preview*

Really lovely colours, natural.
I'm groing more and more fond of fossilized wood everytime I look at it, which is good since 've got a ton of it in my dining room  
So no Co2?
Liquid carbon?
Crypts look lush.


----------



## JamesM (14 Mar 2009)

*Re: 120cm, 370 litre preview*

Can't wait to see more pics online... I'd like to see it with the black background too.


----------



## Luketendo (14 Mar 2009)

*Re: 120cm, 370 litre preview*

Yeah got it today, looks like it has grown since the pictures in pfk?


----------



## Nelson (14 Mar 2009)

*Re: 120cm, 370 litre preview*

hi,
as pfk is out can we have more pics pleeeeeeease  
neil


----------



## George Farmer (15 Mar 2009)

*Re: 120cm, 370 litre preview*

Thanks, guys.  More pics soon.


----------



## John Starkey (15 Mar 2009)

*Re: 120cm, 370 litre preview*

Hi George,this looks like one amanos low light setups,i think it was called red cryptos forest or something,looks stunning as usual,regards john.


----------



## Cyworld (15 Mar 2009)

*Re: 120cm, 370 litre preview*

Hey George Farmer, awesome tank once again!  
I wish I could scape a tank nearly as good as this.
I've got just a few questions.
How can you keep crypts without co2? I thought java ferns and anubias were pretty much the only plants you can keep without co2
and also how do you dose ferts in this tank?


----------



## jay (16 Mar 2009)

*Re: 120cm, 370 litre preview*

Got PFK today, lovely harscape, and the step by step makes our hobby look all too easy 8) 
Bet it looks great with the balansae growing in.
Read you're using EasyCarbo for carbon. Just wondering about surface agitation when using liquid carbon.
Seeing as it's in obvious liquid form, does lots of surface movement affect its use at all?

Thanks


----------



## George Farmer (17 Mar 2009)

*Re: 120cm, 370 litre preview*

Thanks, guys.

Cyworld - you can grow most plants with non-CO2 injection - just more slowly.

Jay - I always run plenty of surface agitation, even in CO2-injected set ups.


----------



## TDI-line (17 Mar 2009)

*Re: 120cm, 370 litre preview*

Lovely pics George, but always looks better in the flesh.


----------



## Cyworld (17 Mar 2009)

*Re: 120cm, 370 litre preview*

My very recently set up 5g  is a non-co2 also and I plan to add crypts.
Does this mean that I have to have special plant substrates like ADA Aquasoil?
Would normal gravel with ADA multi bottom here and there work?
Are you using normal gravel or a plant nutrition gravel?

Thank you so much in reply.


----------



## steveninaster (17 Mar 2009)

*Re: 120cm, 370 litre preview*

Tank looks great.

Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask but I really like the look of the Zambezi Gravel, I've had a look on the web and come up blank.  Does anyone know where you source this from?
Steve


----------



## Dan Crawford (17 Mar 2009)

*Re: 120cm, 370 litre preview*



			
				steveninaster said:
			
		

> Tank looks great.
> 
> Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask but I really like the look of the Zambezi Gravel, I've had a look on the web and come up blank.  Does anyone know where you source this from?
> Steve


The Green Machine sell it, it'll benefit from a good wash but i suppose thats to be expected.

I'm loving the photos George, some of the finest i've seen on here. The 'scape is look great too


----------



## Fred Dulley (17 Mar 2009)

*Re: 120cm, 370 litre preview*

Ooh err, fantastic tank, George. I wanted to see the whole thing, so had a look round my local WhSmiths for the mag, no luck though. 0% PFK mags   
Zambezi Gravel, as in Unipac? I bought the Limpopo gravel from TGM on the ADA scape day. Nice stuff, didn't need rinsing either


----------



## aaronnorth (17 Mar 2009)

*Re: 120cm, 370 litre preview*

those pictures are excellent, the deatial is amazing.


----------



## George Farmer (18 Mar 2009)

*Re: 120cm, 370 litre preview*



			
				TDI-line said:
			
		

> Lovely pics George, but always looks better in the flesh.


Thanks mate!



			
				Cyworld said:
			
		

> My very recently set up 5g is a non-co2 also and I plan to add crypts.
> Does this mean that I have to have special plant substrates like ADA Aquasoil?
> Would normal gravel with ADA multi bottom here and there work?
> Are you using normal gravel or a plant nutrition gravel?
> ...


Crypts tend to do better in nutrient-rich substrates but they aren't necessary if you dose the water regularly.  Plain gravel with a nutrient-rich base layer is also fine, or a completely plain gravel with root tablets or capsules.  In my experience so far, I've had best results with ADA Aqua Soil, after trying out many alternatives.

In this set-up I'm using ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia as a mound on top of ADA Power Sand Special.  The 'open' area is plain Unipac Zambezi gravel with Tropica Capsules.



			
				steveninaster said:
			
		

> Tank looks great.


Thanks, Steve!



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> I'm loving the photos George, some of the finest i've seen on here. The 'scape is look great too


Thanks mate.  That's some accolade...  The standard on UKAPS, both 'scaping and photography, is growing all the time.  I just wish I had more time for both art forms.



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> those pictures are excellent, the deatial is amazing.


Thanks, Aaron.


----------



## JamesM (18 Mar 2009)

*Re: 120cm, 370 litre preview*



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> I'm loving the photos George, some of the finest i've seen on here.



You're not looking hard enough then! 

There are loads of great photos here, by many different people


----------



## Dan Crawford (19 Mar 2009)

James, i'm aware that there are many great photographs and photographers on here but i found these particularly good.


----------



## John Starkey (19 Mar 2009)

*Re: 120cm, 370 litre preview*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi George,this looks like one amanos low light setups,i think it was called red cryptos forest or something,looks stunning as usual,regards john.



Hi George,
now i have seen the article in pfk i can see it is nothing like i thought,
great scape well done 
regards john.


----------



## George Farmer (19 Mar 2009)

*Re: 120cm, 370 litre preview*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> john starkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, John.

There's a few people that are surprised by the layout.  This is a good thing, I think.  To have one particular style suggests limitations from the outset.  It's interesting that some photographers dread having a particular style.  I guess the same can be said for aquascapers.

I've literally just pulled all the crypts up.  I have some lucky recipients ready, before I get bombarded with PMs... 

The tank will be stored in the garage for a few months - giving me plenty of time to conceive my next project....


----------



## Garuf (19 Mar 2009)

Seems a shame to tear it down to me, George. I'd loved to have seen it age for another 6 months or so. Just like Jason Balibans "overgrown" tank.


----------



## Superman (19 Mar 2009)

That's a shame it's been pulled apart already.
Where did you get the wood from?


----------



## Thomas McMillan (19 Mar 2009)

I thought this was meant to be long-term, George? Was this just a 'tester' and the next scape in this tank will be a more long-term alternative?

I for one was surprised by the layout! I thought you would go with something similar to 'The Shade' or the Asian scape with the Peal Gourami that I can't remember the name of. It's definately good to have diversity - but I'm sure everyone will agree every one of your tanks still has the George Farmer stamp on it, whatever that may be.


----------



## gratts (19 Mar 2009)

Looks great George 
How many Botia striata are in there?


----------



## zig (19 Mar 2009)

Superman said:
			
		

> That's a shame it's been pulled apart already.
> Where did you get the wood from?



I may have seen that wood before  

Looks good George particularily the first shot, I will check out PFK for more.


----------



## George Farmer (20 Mar 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Seems a shame to tear it down to me, George. I'd loved to have seen it age for another 6 months or so. Just like Jason Balibans "overgrown" tank.


Me too.  But the living room is being emptied for re-furb and it's unfeasible to set the tank up elsewhere in the meantime.  I still have my nano and 60cm optiwhite though. 



			
				gratts said:
			
		

> Looks great George
> How many Botia striata are in there?


Thanks!  There's 8 Botia striata.  Awesome fish.



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> That's a shame it's been pulled apart already.
> Where did you get the wood from?


I know mate.  Peter Kirwan gave me the wood.  



			
				Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> I thought this was meant to be long-term, George? Was this just a 'tester' and the next scape in this tank will be a more long-term alternative?
> 
> I for one was surprised by the layout! I thought you would go with something similar to 'The Shade' or the Asian scape with the Peal Gourami that I can't remember the name of. It's definately good to have diversity - but I'm sure everyone will agree every one of your tanks still has the George Farmer stamp on it, whatever that may be.


I was planning on 18 months+ on this but, as mentioned, home improvements take priority...

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Garuf (20 Mar 2009)

Shame, George.
If it were me I know home improvements would come second place. I'd have set the tank up in the garage if needs be! haha. 
Glad to hear the nano and the optiwhites are still going, do you still have guppies in the nano? I'm thinking of getting some for mine and wondered if the low PH had any effect on them?


----------



## George Farmer (20 Mar 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Shame, George.
> If it were me I know home improvements would come second place. I'd have set the tank up in the garage if needs be! haha.
> Glad to hear the nano and the optiwhites are still going, do you still have guppies in the nano? I'm thinking of getting some for mine and wondered if the low PH had any effect on them?


I did actually consider the garage but it's still pretty cold and heating would be an issue/expensive.

Yes, fancy guppies in the nano.  They're fine in whatever my pH is.  I haven't tested it.  I have hard tapwater and inert gravel, non-CO2, so guess it's around pH 7.5.


----------



## Garuf (20 Mar 2009)

I suppose, especially in these financially rough times. Shame though, knowing your scaping abilities I reckon the new tank will be another turning point. Insulating out the garage would be cost prohibitive I imagine. 

Ahhh, I thought you had aquasoil in the nano, no worries. I was told not to by the man in the pet shop here, something about their spines going "wavy" in low ph waters I don't know if it's routed in fact or fiction as the same guy also tried to sell me spider plant as variegated java fern.


----------



## aaronnorth (20 Mar 2009)

Shame to tear it down, it is nice once the plants start to mingle and look natural. Are you still going to be doing a 180cm Dicus setup - if i remeber rightly?


----------



## George Farmer (27 Mar 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> Are you still going to be doing a 180cm Dicus setup - if i remeber rightly?


Not sure now.  We'll see.  I'm saving up for a big opti-white.

BTW does anyone see BBA in the photos on page 1?


----------



## Joecoral (27 Mar 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> BTW does anyone see BBA in the photos on page 1?



There does appear to be a very small amount around the edges of some of the leaves in picture 2, at least it looks that way to me
Although that may just be down to the power of suggestion from you having mentioned it lol


----------



## George Farmer (27 Mar 2009)

Joecoral said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool.  It didn't see it myself, but can see you what mean now.

There was a couple of PFK forum members mentioning it, which is fair enough.  I honestly didn't notice it myself! -

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/f ... hp?t=40464


----------



## aaronnorth (27 Mar 2009)

I cant see any?
ON the 2nd & 3rd I can see a bit of blackening on the leaves, similar to early stages of crypt melt but no algae?


----------



## Fred Dulley (27 Mar 2009)

If it is then I wouldn't be bothered by it too much. If it is then it's so minor.
I've seen damaged leaves susceptible to getting bits of BBA despite having good CO2.
I get the impression that because you've done so well with your tanks and the planted scene, some people may look for minor "errors". Kind of pathetic.
But that's just my *opinion*.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## aaronnorth (29 Mar 2009)

Hi George, how many Botia Striata did you have in this tank?
Thanks.


----------



## George Farmer (29 Mar 2009)

Hi Aaron,

Eight.


----------



## aaronnorth (3 Apr 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Hi Aaron,
> 
> Eight.



thanks


----------



## nry (13 Apr 2009)

Any chance of a full-tank shot and perhaps some plant ID's?


----------



## George Farmer (13 Apr 2009)

I'm entering this into the 2009 IAPLC, so cannot show a recent full tank shot.  Sorry.

I've used all ten _Cryptocoryne_ species available from the Tropica 2008 catalogue.


----------



## nry (13 Apr 2009)

Fair enough!  I always forget about C.Parva which stays very small, I'm beginning to really like crypt-only style tanks.


----------



## George Farmer (13 Apr 2009)

nry said:
			
		

> Fair enough!  I always forget about C.Parva which stays very small, I'm beginning to really like crypt-only style tanks.


Yeah, parva is a great little plant.  Superb for a long-term layout as it's so slow.  

I'll do another crypt-only one day.  I learnt a lot from this layout.  One of my personal favourites.


----------



## nry (13 Apr 2009)

Perchance I might slowly move my current re-scape in that direction...we'll see


----------



## Dave Spencer (15 Apr 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I've used all ten _Cryptocoryne_ species available from the Tropica 2008 catalogue.



What do you think of C. undulata "broad leaf", George? I`m a big fan of the normal, narrower leafed version.

Apart from using C. parva in an earlier scape, I`ve never bothered with Crypts until now. I have only used four types in my 120cm, so I have some catching up to do.

Dave.


----------



## Superman (15 Apr 2009)

Only over the past few days have I truly appreciated the beauty of a bunch of crypts in my tank.
Before I'd just bunged them in to help with plant mass but am now starting to see how you can use them in a scape.
I removed a load of plants around a clump of parva and thats in full view, its superb! I mean, proper amazing. 
Crypts are the future my friends.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (15 Apr 2009)

Crypts are by far my favourite plant!


----------



## George Farmer (15 Apr 2009)

Thanks, guys. 

Yes, crypts are wonderful plants for long-term layouts.  They're also suitable for beginners who want plants that are low-light tolerant.  It teaches patience too.

There's something really oldy-worldy about their colours and form.  The browny-greens aren't to everyone's taste, with a lot of people preferring higher-impact open-styles or colourful stems, but each to their own. 

When I eventually have another big tank you can almost guarantee crypts will dominate.



			
				Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> What do you think of C. undulata "broad leaf", George?


Massive!  It grew up to 35cm+ tall in here, and 3cm wide leaves at their widest points.  Started off green then went a reddy-brown, with a deep red on the underside of the leaves.


----------



## Mark Webb (21 Apr 2009)

Hi George, I really like this scape which is attractive both visually and from the low maintentance aspect. I would like to try something similar for my first venture into a planted tank, with my Osaka 103cm x 43cm x 60cm, how many plants would you suggest I might need? I dont have anyone to take care of dosing Easycarbo while away for the odd week, so would it be a good idea to run a COÂ² setup?


----------



## George Farmer (30 Apr 2009)

Hi Mark

Sorry, I've missed this somehow...

I'd recommend buying as many pots as you can afford when starting out.  20-30 pots or so for your size tank, and split them up into as many plantlets as you can.

CO2 isn't necessary at all if you keep lighting low.  Minimise water changes too if you take the non-CO2/Easycarbo route.


----------



## Mark Webb (30 Apr 2009)

Thanks George. When you say minimize water changes - to what frequency?


----------



## George Farmer (30 Apr 2009)

Mark Webb said:
			
		

> Thanks George. When you say minimize water changes - to what frequency?


Check it out mate - http://www.barrreport.com/articles/433- ... thods.html


----------



## a1Matt (1 May 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Mark Webb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a great article. I have read and read it quite a few times now....  I'm 6 months into a Non CO2 tank layout dominated by crypts and swords.... no water changes far the last 5 months  and not planning on doing one soon  

Count me as a +1 for the crypt appreciation club


----------



## UCBONES (4 Jun 2009)

What lighting rig did you use on this set up? You said 1 watt per gallon but was that the 4 t8s that rena provide in the set or did you go for t5s? I've got a rena 300 waiting to be set up this summer and am sorely tempted to go the low light/no CO2 /low maintenance route. I missed the pfk issue this was featured in and as the artical has never made it on to the website is there any chance of some more pics? (especially now the IAPLC deadline has passed)


----------



## George Farmer (4 Jun 2009)

UCBONES said:
			
		

> What lighting rig did you use on this set up? You said 1 watt per gallon but was that the 4 t8s that rena provide in the set or did you go for t5s? I've got a rena 300 waiting to be set up this summer and am sorely tempted to go the low light/no CO2 /low maintenance route. I missed the pfk issue this was featured in and as the artical has never made it on to the website is there any chance of some more pics? (especially now the IAPLC deadline has passed)


Hi Dan

I replaced the Rena lighting with an Arcadia OT2 luminaire.  It's supplied with 4 x 54w lamps but I used two, that equates to around 1wpg.

All the best with your set-up.  I can recommend the low-maintenance route, especially with crypts.  Wonderful plants.


----------



## Mark Webb (4 Jun 2009)

That is stunning George, I am just preparing a 260l tank to do something similar. Currently fishless cycling. I intend to use COÂ² just to automate and avoid adding Easycarbo. I see you have planted the area with gravel and no ADA - according to the PFK step by step?


----------



## George Farmer (4 Jun 2009)

Mark Webb said:
			
		

> That is stunning George, I am just preparing a 260l tank to do something similar. Currently fishless cycling. I intend to use COÂ² just to automate and avoid adding Easycarbo. I see you have planted the area with gravel and no ADA - according to the PFK step by step?


Thanks, Mark.

I did plant the open gravel area, as the contrast between that and the dense planting looked very unnatural.

All the best with your 260 litre!


----------

